# Decisions Decisions Decisions



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

One of my hardest decisions each week is which of these will accompany me to the range.










Semi Autos










Wheel Guns


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Walk to the shooting range, with the money you save on gas you can afford to shoot them all! :anim_lol:


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Actually, the range is about a mile and a half from my home so walking there is definitely a possibility though I usually do drive there.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> Actually, the range is about a mile and a half from my home so walking there is definitely a possibility though I usually do drive there.


Hey that sounds like a good way to save gas I should buy a house near the range then after a while I could finally afford that pm40 I have been drooling over


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Drew_Rami_P said:


> Walk to the shooting range, with the money you save on gas you can afford to shoot them all! :anim_lol:


Well now that raises an interesting question. Is it legal to walk or bike to the range with a handgun and you don't have a CCW?

I called my local sheriffs office (in Michigan) and he really didn't seem to know.....but made the call that as long as I had my bag locked and the gun unloaded that it would be ok......certainly did not sound 100% to me though.

I live about 1 1/4 miles from the range.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

In Utah if your gun is not easily accessable(this creates some gray areas) and is not loaded (Utah's definition of loaded is that it would take less then two actions to fire the weapon so technically you can have a full clip as long as the chamber is empty the gun is "unloaded") It is not considered to be concealed


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Follow up: Called the State police and asked them.......they really didn't seem to know for sure either....lol....but their consensus is that it would be a violation of the concealed carry laws.

According to them I could legally have it in a holster and walk to the range (open carry), but I can't have it locked up and unloaded in a bag......that's just goofy to me.


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

Fred40 said:


> Follow up: Called the State police and asked them.......they really didn't seem to know for sure either....lol....but their consensus is that it would be a violation of the concealed carry laws.
> 
> According to them I could legally have it in a holster and walk to the range (open carry), but I can't have it locked up and unloaded in a bag......that's just goofy to me.


be careful, open carry is controlled by each city, so if you live in a suburb area where you pass through a couple cities just to get a few miles down the road, check all their laws, i live in overland park, they allow open carry, but ALL the neighboring cities (all within about 3 miles of me) don't allow open carry, and getting in trouble for anything gun-related is bad so be careful :smt023


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

This sure is getting awful complicated. Just drive. :anim_lol:


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Wyatt said:


> This sure is getting awful complicated. Just drive. :anim_lol:


Just to be safe you better sell your guns to me for real cheap, that way you don't have to go to the range.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Man I'm glad my range is just outside my back door. Saves gas and I have no laws about carry. Well, except no pink guns. Those things just freak me out. And no clowns, after all we all know clowns are evil.


----------



## PT92MJ (Jul 2, 2009)

Just goes to show how different each state and city is in their open vs concealed carry laws and interpretations. My range is a good five miles from my house so I always drive. My range bag and guns are always in the trunk or in the back on the floor. I have never had an issue and hopefully never will.


----------

